# Best data Sims deals for Europe



## Iain55 (Feb 29, 2020)

Looking for recommendations for the best data sim deal and best coverage ?
I've got router/booster in my van.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 29, 2020)

I got a Voxi SIM, 45 GB a month and you can use the full amount when in the EU, it costs £20.00 a month, it's on the Vodaphone network and it is a recurring monthly contract which you can cancel anytime. We have two of these.

We also have an unlimited data three mobile SIM, but I believe you can only use either 19gb or 20 GB when in Europe or unlimited data in the UK, that costs £18.00 a month on a 12 month contract but we get £70 cash back after 6 months. We need quite a lot of data so she who must be obeyed can watch her programs on the firestick whilst out of the country.


----------



## Val54 (Feb 29, 2020)

Another vote for Voxi. If you are a heavy data user, they are offering 5g ready data plans for £35 per month with no data limit, or their 45gb plan is currently on an upgrade to 60gb  for £20 per month provided you sign up by 16 th April.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Feb 29, 2020)

Virgin mobile .
120 gb 5000 mins 5000 tx.
£23 .
Check out there eu usage .online .roam like home.


----------



## wfdTamar (Mar 1, 2020)

With either of those how are you paying for it? Do you need to prove your UK residency?


----------



## REC (Mar 1, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Virgin mobile .
> 120 gb 5000 mins 5000 tx.
> £23 .
> Check out there eu usage .online .roam like home.


Is that a new contract? Our old one allowed all data to be used in EU but new ones  limits use to 25gb mth.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 1, 2020)

REC said:


> Is that a new contract? Our old one allowed all data to be used in EU but new ones  limits use to 25gb mth.


Yes new contract After speaking to virgin you can use all your data in eu countries with out any charges if you go over , they said they don't in force far usage policy. .what they did say is use it as normal .


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 1, 2020)

wfdTamar said:


> With either of those how are you paying for it? Do you need to prove your UK residency?


Virgin is online purchase. If porting a old number you need to be in UK.


----------



## wfdTamar (Mar 1, 2020)

but have you actually tested what V said yet, as everything I've seen says thats not the case. Great if they don't though.

No, I'd be getting a fresh number. Virgin are 12 month contract. No good for me.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 1, 2020)

Not yet just returned to Spain I will up data later in month.


----------



## V1nny (Mar 1, 2020)

Smarty sim only, 30gb per month in the UK, 19gb per month in the EU, unlimited calls and texts, £10 per month on a rolling monthly contract


----------



## V1nny (Mar 1, 2020)

Smarty sim only, 30gb per month in the UK, 19gb per month in the EU, unlimited calls and texts, £10 per month on a rolling monthly contract

Smarty uses the Three network


----------



## Dulvil (Mar 1, 2020)

Look at Superdrug sim. Three network


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 2, 2020)

On Vodafone chat two days ago ... 
No limit on fair usage.  
Can use all data, no limit.  
Terms will continue post Brexit. Screens shot of conversation.


----------



## REC (Mar 5, 2020)

Clunegapyears said:


> On Vodafone chat two days ago ...
> No limit on fair usage.
> Can use all data, no limit.
> Terms will continue post Brexit. Screens shot of conversation.


I misread Mr & Mrs tupcox post as Vodafone where it said virgin! My contract currently is unlimited but the new one when this runs out is limited to 25gb in EU. I could continue the existing contract but price doubles+ to £40! Keeping it for one extra month while in EU then looking elsewhere from April.


----------



## wfdTamar (Mar 5, 2020)

If you mostly spend time in France Free do a 100Gb (France), 25Gb most other countries. Apparently you can get them in their vending kiosks. I've not tried it. It's prepaid by the month. Drawback is Free have the worst coverage of the French networks. €20.





__





						Forfait mobile Free sans engagement : Internet 5G illimité
					

Un réseau mobile Free 4G/5G de qualité présent dans tous les départements de France metrop. Des prix avantageux. Pour toute la famille.




					mobile.free.fr


----------



## Brockley (Jun 14, 2021)

Dulvil said:


> Look at Superdrug sim. Three network



If it’s Three network it should be good. We had to stop using smarty as they dropped the Isle of Man as being part of the U.K. 

Just looked up Superdrug and they list the island as being band 1 (same as the U.K.). Unlimited data at £20/month is very competitive.

Has anyone tried the Superdrug sim?


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Jul 3, 2021)

Don't use O2 if you're roaming for a while. I have a sim contract I can't use now as they charge me for everything.


----------



## Brockley (Jul 25, 2021)

Just got home (IOM) after using our Superdrug sim in England, Scotland, Northern and Southern Ireland. No problems at all, some very rural locations dropped to 3G but we got by with our HUAWEI e5577 with antenna. Works great here too


----------



## barryd (Jul 25, 2021)

Clunegapyears said:


> On Vodafone chat two days ago ...
> No limit on fair usage.
> Can use all data, no limit.
> Terms will continue post Brexit. Screens shot of conversation.



Careful with Vodafone.  Their T&Cs do say there is a 25gb limit on EU Roaming. https://www.vodafone.co.uk/help-and-information/costs-and-charges/travelling-abroad

Ive had stuff in writing from there before regarding the passport system years ago and the data traveller and they just cancelled them mid trip.  Mind you I read somewhere in their T&Cs on my last trip that you might get cut off if you are out more than two months so like you I did a chat and got it in writing that I would not be cut off and after four months out in Europe I wasnt.   Their coverage in Europe is really good though as they piggy back lots of providers.

I get a good deal with them though as I have been with them for years. 60gb for about £13 I think.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 26, 2021)

Just as we were leaving Crete we got the message from Vodafone that we were abusing Roaming by being in EU too long and they would start charging. ... it had been just over 6 months though!

I'm with Three, coverage generally much worse, but no warning about being cut adrift.


----------

